# Game 71: Nets @ Bobcats -- 03.28.05



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

<center>*
















<font face = "verdana" size=2>New Jersey Nets (32-38) at Charlotte Bobcats (15-53)
Monday, 03.28.2005, 7:00 PM EST
Charlotte Coliseum - Charlotte, NC
TV: YES, C-SET, NBALP*

</center>

The Nets come off of losses at home to the Grizzles and Timberwolves to end the week. BUT good news, see those 53 loses by the Bobcats? The Nets account for 3 of them. We go for the series sweep tomorrow. What an ego boost... if we win, how demoralizing if we lose.

Previous meetings:
Nov. 30th: 99-86, Nets
Dec. 21st: 91-94, Nets
Feb. 25th: 93-86, Nets

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

If we lose this game its over for us


----------



## KingofNewark (Feb 18, 2005)

We MUST complete the sweep of the Bobcats to keep hope alive. GO NETS!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we have to win tonight we can't afford to take the bobcats lightly because were not that good either


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Good news...Okafor is questionable for tonight's game...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Charlotte has played well of late, but New Jersey should be able to pull this one out. They'll have to, if they want to make the playoffs.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

KingofNewark said:


> We MUST complete the sweep of the Bobcats to keep hope alive. GO NETS!!!


I'm expecting no less. No ifs, and buts.
I don't care if they win by 1 point, as long as it's a win.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> Good news...Okafor is questionable for tonight's game...


I hate seeing teams in that state, as we've been there all year long.

We have the talent to beat them with Okafor, which I want.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Just heard knicks still think they can make it to playoffs. WOW!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

uptown4784 said:


> Just heard knicks still think they can make it to playoffs. WOW!!!


Even though I don't agree. I give them kudos for having that attitude.
I hope that's what every teams/players should think about. There's no glory in tanking a season, and slacking around.
:clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont think we wil b getting to playoffs  but i still have hope i say we win
nets 97
cats 93

i usally say who needs to be good in order to win but for now on everyone must playlike theres no tomrow lets go


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> Good news...Okafor is questionable for tonight's game...


that is good news but we still cant take them lightly


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> that is good news but we still cant take them lightly


true but him possibly not being there frees up some space in the middle.

Also Krstic had his career high in the last meeting when he had 25pts...

I won't be here sadly for the game so I'm trying to get some useful info out there for my fellow net fans...


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

This game is definitely do or die.

Let's go Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

like everyone has been saying, the nets gotta win this one.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Other games affecting us today:

Atlanta at Orlando
Cleveland at New Orelans
Indiana at Milwaukee
Wahington at Portland

we need to win this one to stay on track... atlanta, cleveland, indiana and washington are all playing bad teams.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Who will have more assists: Kidd or Knight?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Kidd!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad was big last time against the bobcats...hopefully he can have another big game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

any news on okafor yet?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ian just said that Emerka is starting...who knows how much he'll end up playing though.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

our main worry is brevin knight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Ian just said that Emerka is starting...who knows how much he'll end up playing though.


Hope Krstic just gets the best of him again.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anyone catch Carter playing with his new PSP?

I'm jealous.

Tip off...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and here we go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince starts it off with a 3!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC 3!!!

What an open shot. Think they are daring the Nets to shot.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

OK guys, I'm still at work, and I'll be relying heavily on your play-by-plays.

It's game time! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Anyone catch Carter playing with his new PSP?
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> ...


 One of my friends has one of those...they're crazy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight drops for 2. As said, he could be the guy we need to watch out for.

Knight just stole the ball from Krstic.

Wallace for the duce, 4-3, Bobcats.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if only this thread had an auto-refresh.....


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic with 2 to's and missed shot to start


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic travels, Nets are going to him really early.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad called for traveling.

Vince picks up a foul


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Petey said:


> Anyone catch Carter playing with his new PSP?
> I'm jealous.
> -Petey


Maybe he's paid by Sony to show it off ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wallace has been agressive early for them.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wallace with a nice move, ball rolls out to Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If the Nets want to win this game, they will have to get Krstic involved early.
Already 2 turnovers for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter is fouled, Kapano keeps rotating over to Carter.

Same score still with almost 4 minutes of the clock.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd misses the three.

Carter needs to take advantage of Kapono being the one guarding him.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon guys...make a shot for once


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

6-3, Bobcats, Okafor with a shot that rolls in.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

does anybody agree with me when i say kidd cant shoot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Another 3 from vince. Tied up at 6


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> cmon guys...make a shot for once


VC3!!!

Carter has all 6 of our points.

Krstic with the foul on Knight.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Okafor already sitting...I don't know how many minutes he'll get.

Vince comes up short on a three.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> does anybody agree with me when i say kidd cant shoot


He's not the greatest shooter.

But his job is to create chances...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc misses the 3


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like Vince is feeling it right now, Charlotte is daring him to shoot from there, and he's taking advantage.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter answers with a dunk.

8-8, and the Cats then respond... 10-8, Cats.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with the dunk.

Brezec has knocked down 2 shots in a row for them. 10-8 bobcats.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn lays it in, fould, and makes the shot. Nets up 11-10.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn drives, fouled and hits. 11-10, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince jams 
brezec is schoolin whoevers guardin him


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

w00t for Vince!


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

_if only this thread had an auto-refresh....._ 

Well my yahoo group has a chat room which I'm in right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vince with 8 of New Jersey's 11 points so far.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

how was the dunk?...yahoo gamechannel says V. Carter drives to the hoop for a dunk...not very descriptive


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Looks like Vince is feeling it right now, Charlotte is daring him to shoot from there, and he's taking advantage.


 They're giving him room...if he can keep knocking it down, they're gonna have to make adjustments big time.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how was vince's dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn on the break, ball was goal tended, no call, going to the line for 2.

He's actually still the only Net other than Kidd that runs the break time and time again...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> how was vince's dunk


Normal dunk, nothing high powered or special, basically a big man dunk... LOL

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

it was okay. Nothing special...just drove baseline and dunked it.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

brevin knight with 2 fouls

yay!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with 8 already. Will this be another 35+ point game for him?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if we win and orl,phi,ind,cle, and was lose that would be good for us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn knocks down 1 of 2 FTs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn is 1 for 2.

Kapano then responds, Cats up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice dunk by Vince on the break.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Anima said:


> VC with 8 already. Will this be another 35+ point game for him?


That may be a real possibility.
It's obvious he really wants to get back on track after his below par performance against Minnesoda.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Kidd on the break... 4 Bobcats run back, but leave the basket open. Carter with a Dunk.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nice dunk by Vince on the break.


was it an alley or just a power jam


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice move by wallace, but it didn't fall.

Kidd fouled by Hart.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd fouled on the break by Hart.

Wow Wallace has some pretty looking drives, just not falling.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Nets already have 3 players in 3 rebounds.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> was it an alley or just a power jam


Wind Mill, pretty impressive when 4 guys are around.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd has to start hittin he is 0-3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> was it an alley or just a power jam


 Kidd waited for him, dished it off and vince winmilled it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drops again.

Vaugh and Carter still our only scorers?

16-12, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with 12 already. If he keeps this up he could end up with 40 tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Carter with 12 points already.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

turn over, kidd fouls hart, making him earn two the hard way.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> Carter drops again.
> 
> Vaugh and Carter still our only scorers?
> 
> ...


Yeah, VC has 12 and Vaughn has 4. No one else has scored.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

orlando out to a huge lead vs atlanta...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Time out, Nets up 16-13.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

16-13, Nets, Hart hit 1.

TO. Weird... Yes was about to cut to commercial for the TO... but it was right at 3 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Anima said:


> VC with 12 already. If he keeps this up he could end up with 40 tonight.


lets hope we win first


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> orlando out to a huge lead vs atlanta...


 booooooooooooooo


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

As expected no help from ATL, Orlando up 22-9 early.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Nets are in the bonus and still have two fouls to give.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wallace fouls vince, bobcats over the limit. Vince to the line, make one of two.

Buford in for Kidd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC fouled and hits 1-2. He now has 13.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

okafor is back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliffy in for Nenad


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Okafor is going to be a great player but he HAS to work on shooting FT's better.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

whos guarding okafor and whos guarding brezec?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins rocking the headband tonight...I don't know about that.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC has taken 10 of the Nets 16 shots.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nenad hasn't been involved with NJ's offence in the first quarter. They will have to give him the ball a lot more in the 2nd quarter for him to be effective.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Both teams are shooting 50% from the line so far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, Ian is going off with this FT shooting thing that kelly said.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Collins rocking the headband tonight...I don't know about that.


lol are you serious


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Ha. I just noticed Jason is wearing a headband, and I giggled.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jason collins goes the shaq school of free throw shooting


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bobcats respond... Nets 17-16.

Carter has been going insane.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ely with 2 fouls. They may have to play Okafor a few more minutes they want to or go small.

Best in for Vaughn.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince has taken 11 of 17 shots so far


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> lol are you serious


 Yeah, everyone on the court right now except vaughn has them (cliff, vince, collins, buford).

Best just replaced vaughn, no headband for him.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC fouled and going to the line, he makes both. Now with 15 points.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

does *kidd* have one?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i bet vince loves playing in charlotte after these are his old stomping grounds


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, they are talking about how Best has the biggest and nicest travel bag on the Nets, always dressing up.

Dude he must pack tons of clothing, he's got like 2 shirts for one of Collins.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Okafor goes 1 of 2 from the line, nets up 19-17.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Okafor once again goes 1-2. Seems like everytime I see him go to the line he only makes 1-2.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

all tied


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okafor with the steal, passes up, gets it back, hits.

He tied the game at 19.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who knows this could be the game where Vince finally gets his 50 of the season


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Carter and Vaughn are the only ones who have scored for the Nets so far.
They will need other players to get involved.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Tied at 19 after the first. Sloppy play there to end the quarter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter on pace for a career night... shotting '3's like on that last play from 6 feet behind the line? That won't help.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i think vince carter has attempted more 3s than the shots attempetd by the rest of the team combined


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince took to many jumpers 5-12 12 of teams 18 shots wht kind of d are the bobcats playing


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC misses a 3. In the 1st he had 12 of the Nets 18 shots and 15 of the 19 points.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Who knows this could be the game where Vince finally gets his 50 of the season


 He's on pace for it...hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Looking at the box score, Vince is 5-12. Did he get hot early on in the game and then started taking ill-advised shots thinking he would get them in?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Who knows this could be the game where Vince finally gets his 50 of the season


i doubt it you will see his shots from here go down as he will become more passive but hey anything can happen


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He's on pace for it...hopefully he can keep it up.


He's on the pace for considerable more.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> Looking at the box score, Vince is 5-12. Did he get hot early on in the game and then started taking ill-advised shots thinking he would get them in?


No, just no one else is shooting.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad in for collins.

....and called for a travel.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Nets are only shooting 30% so far. :nonono:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1 minute plus past, same score, how ugly...

Krstic with another turnover...

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Petey said:


> He's on the pace for considerable more.
> 
> -Petey


True, but on his current pace of 60 points on 48 shots, that isn't going to be very good for the Nets. We need him to get his points/shot higher.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brezec hits one and the bobcats take the 2 point lead.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Primo with another basket. Cats up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince with 3 steals none of nets are hittin


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad in for collins.
> 
> ....and called for a travel.


Pick it up Krstic. It's playoff time in fantasy basketball and you're my starting center!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Nets have also commited 6 turnovers so far. If this keeps up they could have more then 20 for the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Carter hits again... slashing through the zone, and going to the left hand.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince lays it in, ties it up.
Bogans hits a shot, bobcats lead


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frank is upset... was calling for a TO, Best turns it over...

Cats hit, Now TO.

Cats up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

with the way the nets are playin vince is gonna have to play the whole game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Weird time out situation right there...

The Bobcats- 23
The Vinces- 21


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Has a team ever gone into the second half with only 2 players registering points?


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Goooo Charlotte!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

whats wrong with kidd? he has been really quiet in the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> Has a team ever gone into the second half with only 2 players registering points?


Ah, I want to say no... and I doubt the results were pretty if so.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

X-JAY said:


> Goooo Charlotte!!!


LOL, don't start that now.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Carter with 17.
How many points do you think he will end up with at the end of the 1st half?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Petey said:


> Ah, I want to say no... and I doubt the results were pretty if so.
> 
> -Petey


If that doesn't happen, maybe Vince will break the record for the highest percent of the teams points in a game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

X-JAY said:


> Goooo Charlotte!!!


dont they have a charlotte forum on this site


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, yeah and our 2nd chances are not going in either.

We are at 28% now...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd in carter out


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice shot by Krstic.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

He wants the Nets to lose so we get a higher draft pick.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KRSTIC!!!

Robinson then hits, Cats up 2 still.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

7 rebounds for nenad so far. Finally hits a basket too.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Looks like whoever said Krstic would get 8+ rebounds in a game for the prediction game is going to win. He's already got 7.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Carter with 17.
> How many points do you think he will end up with at the end of the 1st half?


20+ I'm sure he will be back in soon if we don't start picking it up.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic is the 1st Net besides VC or Vaugn to score so far tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Offensive rebound and the putback by nenad. 4 points, 8 rebounds.


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

Krstic doing it again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with another put back.

4 points, 8 bounds.

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

PetroToZoran said:


> Looks like whoever said Krstic would get 8+ rebounds in a game for the prediction game is going to win. He's already got 7.


I'm slow... 8 for him already.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nenad with another foul... 2?

Carter in again!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic already has 8 boards, he should get 10 before halftime.


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

I dropped Prezec from one of my fantasy teams. I'm wondering if that was a mistake or not.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

team only has 9 made field goals vince has 6 please bring carter back


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

X-JAY said:


> Goooo Charlotte!!!


So I guess your one of those who believe that it would benefit NJ more if they settle for the lottery.
Not a bad idea.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NJNetFan said:


> I dropped Prezec from one of my fantasy teams. I'm wondering if that was a mistake or not.


No. That would be a good move.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You know its quite baffling that the pacers let go of Brezec, this kid is a stud for the bobcats


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> So I guess your one of those who believe that it would benefit NJ more if they settle for the lottery.
> Not a bad idea.


You want us to win... means the 6ers pick would be a lotto pick.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Krstic with 8 rebounds already.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, Krstic keeps this up and he could have a double double at halftime.


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

Krstic has a habit of sticking the ball to the ground first. He should hold it and not put it on the floor because it always gets blocked.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> So I guess your one of those who believe that it would benefit NJ more if they settle for the lottery.
> Not a bad idea.


Bingo.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kapano hit, Bobcats up 5.

Krstic with 2 FTs, down only 3.

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> You know its quite baffling that the pacers let go of Brezec, this kid is a stud for the bobcats


I would be a stud too if I played on the Bobcats...

Anyway, yeah, they could really use him right about now. With Jermaine out for the season, Brezec would give them a nice scoring option.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Petey said:


> You want us to win... means the 6ers pick would be a lotto pick.
> 
> -Petey


Heh yeah pretty much.
The only game I want you guys to lose is when you face us in April.
:biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins isn't happy about the call on him...gets hit with the technical.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NJNetFan said:


> Krstic has a habit of sticking the ball to the ground first. He should hold it and not put it on the floor because it always gets blocked.


He has a horrible habit of bringing rebounds down, where he gets stripped alot.

-Petey


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

Terrible call. I hate when refs think they are bigger than the game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man what is collins thinking he isnt good enough to pick up a t we have to go back to givin the ball to carter


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Both teams have 4 team fouls in the quarter. Next one sends them into the bonus.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> dont they have a charlotte forum on this site


Sure, but I'm a NETS FAN.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

After somewhat of a below par first quarter, Krstic has stepped it up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight misses the freebie... 

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Petey said:


> LOL, don't start that now.
> 
> -Petey


LOL, how can you ask that when Charlotte are up by 3 and my only purpose in life is to make sure that the Nets lose for the rest of the season?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Knight missed the T, he's a good FT shooter to.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal picks up a foul, Primo then hits on the reset.

32-27, Cats, Primo has 11 now.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

brezec is killin us i say we drop collins for him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wallace hits, and the foul. Largest lead of the game for the bobcats.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Why was Krstic taken out?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wallace hits and the foul.

Cats up 7, with the chance for another point.

-Petey


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh jeez...what game are these ref's watching?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i guess we just went away from gettin carter the ball


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Primo has really impressed me in the games that I've seen him play this season. He's a good prospect.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

10-2 run by the cats. Kidd misses the three.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3, scoreless on 0-4 shooting...

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wallace hits, and the foul. Largest lead of the game for the bobcats.


You can't imagine how happy I am. I hope that Charlotte can keep playing like that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal rips it away from wallace and lays it in after the totally unneeded pump fake.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Primo has really impressed me in the games that I've seen him play this season. He's a good prospect.


He's alright, but I think his production is based on being on a poor team.

Veal with a hustle basket.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Was that a joke? Veal should have thrown in a head fake and a spin as well.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kapano to the bench after Knight hits 2 free throws.

Do we only have 3 scorers so far?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd lays it in, his first points.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd finally scores


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with a layup...

Vaugh responds...

Nets down 4, putting presure, Cats almost lost the ball.

Okafor is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets are putting on a lot of pressure.

Cliff picks up his third. Collins already has three.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Petey said:


> He's alright, but I think his production is based on being on a poor team.
> 
> Veal with a hustle basket.
> 
> -Petey


Veal steps up when WE DON'T NEED HIM. Let us lose, Veal.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

If we lose tonight, are we officially out of the playoff hunt?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PetroToZoran said:


> If we lose tonight, are we officially out of the playoff hunt?


no but still if we lose to the bobcats we deserve to be out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> PetroToZoran said:
> 
> 
> > If we lose tonight, are we officially out of the playoff hunt?
> ...


Very true...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PetroToZoran said:


> If we lose tonight, are we officially out of the playoff hunt?


Not offically, but it'll hurt quite a bit.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okafor has 7 points, 6 rebounds... imagine him healthy.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal nails the three from the corner! 2 point game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm telling you guys. Every time Okafor goes to the line he only goes 1-2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

X-JAY said:


> Veal steps up when WE DON'T NEED HIM. Let us lose, Veal.


Veal w/ a 3... 

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Veal with a 3!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

In other news, Orlando up 20 on Atlanta.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

PetroToZoran said:


> If we lose tonight, are we officially out of the playoff hunt?


Sadly, we aren't out of the hunt even if we lose tonight. My hope is going 2:10 from now. We might rank lower than NY, Toronto and Milwaukee that way.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> no but still if we lose to the bobcats we deserve to be out


I agree. If we can't beat the Bobcats, I don't think we can beat playoff bound teams.
But I think the Bobcats are really playing well.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, Ian talking about Jimmy Snooka and Gerorge "the animal" steele....man, I don't want marv next year.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Every time we get close they respond... Vaughn hits.

40-38, Cats.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Forget what I said not to long ago. The Cats don't have 4 team fouls they only have 1.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i guess charlotte is stopping vince from shooting


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

X-JAY said:


> Sadly, we aren't out of the hunt even if we lose tonight. My hope is going 2:10 from now. We might rank lower than NY, Toronto and Milwaukee that way.


I know we won't be officially out of it. But if we lose do we have a realistic chance anymore?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter goes to the line. Was going up?

I don't think so but will take it.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Vaughn with a jumper, he now has 8 points on 3-5 shooting.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

X-JAY said:


> Sadly, we aren't out of the hunt even if we lose tonight. My hope is going 2:10 from now. We might rank lower than NY, Toronto and Milwaukee that way.


 Talk about being a debbie downer...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with his 1st points of the 2nd Q. He now has 19.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wallace missed, Wallace cleans up on a put back dunk, pretty.

Cats up 2, with 15 seconds left.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wallce puts back the okafor miss, puts them up 2. Vince called for the offensive foul, 8.5 seconds left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ an offensive foul to the bench now.

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

On a sidenote, this thread is really up there in posts. Think we can get 500 posts by the end of the night on it? I'd certainly like to try.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Veal with 2 PF
Cliff with 3
Collins with 3
Nenad with 2

Great frontcourt.

Who's the **** who said that we don't need a PF?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Did Hart's shot count?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jabari almost hits the heave. 

Bobcats up 44-40 going into the half.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hart hits, Nets down 4, 44-40. See ya guys in 20 minutes.

Smith with a 3/4 shot that hits back rim...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man were down 4 to the bobcats i.m not feelin very good about this game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> Did Hart's shot count?


Yup.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i'm back now...WOW, we are losing to the bobcats?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> i guess charlotte is stopping vince from shooting


He's stopping himself, he's not asking for the ball, and is not running down the court to get in plays.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Anima said:


> Did Hart's shot count?


 I thought so...there was about 3 seconds left after he hit it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> i'm back now...WOW, we are losing to the bobcats?


Yeah, welcome back... 15 or so minutes till the 2nd quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

At one point it seemed as though Carter and Vaughn were the only ones who were going to score tonight. Krstic had a far better second quarter, and it seems as though the scoring is being spread out a lot more now. 
That has to be good news going into the 2nd half.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

PetroToZoran said:


> On a sidenote, this thread is really up there in posts. Think we can get 500 posts by the end of the night on it? I'd certainly like to try.


I'm here to help.:biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

in other news, orlando continue to whip atlanta


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with 6 points and 9 rebounds
19 first half points for vince, along with 3 rebounds.
8 points and 3 assists for Vauhn
5 for Veal off the bench.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

in the first quarter, vince took 12 of the team's 18 shots, in the 2nd quarter, vince took 2 of the team's 22 shots, but we were outscored by 4 in that quarter...i rather have carter taking most of our shots


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> On a sidenote, this thread is really up there in posts. Think we can get 500 posts by the end of the night on it? I'd certainly like to try.


The Raptors has a 700+ post game thread last week.

They are going a good job with that forum.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad with 6 points and 9 rebounds
> 19 first half points for vince, along with 3 rebounds.
> 8 points and 3 assists for Vauhn
> 5 for Veal off the bench.


Jason Kidd with 2 points on 1 of 5 shooting, also has 4 rebounds and 3 assists


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> in other news, orlando continue to whip atlanta


 boooo


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

in other news, indiana with an early lead on milwaukee


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

damm nets are losing


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm not watching the game, I'm just reading the play-by-plays and commentaries on this thread.
How's Kidd's playing?
It seems he's not playing his heart out, and taking a lot of 3's (similar to the Wolves game last saturday which I happen to watch on tv).


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

faNETicS said:


> I'm not watching the game, I'm just reading the play-by-plays and commentaries on this thread.
> How's Kidd's playing?
> It seems he's not playing his heart out, and taking a lot of 3's (similar to the Wolves game last saturday which I happen to watch on tv).


Its more like playing with little energy. I doubt he suits up to lose...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

About to go into the second half. Nets need to come out strong.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we are losing because Petey didnt bet on the nets   :no: :no:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153390


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, nice footage of Kelly from his Hornets days.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> we are losing because Petey didnt bet on the nets   :no: :no:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153390


Thanks, I forgot about it, I had spent over 14 hours this weekend updating the RPG.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Petey said:


> Its more like playing with little energy. I doubt he suits up to lose...
> -Petey


That lack of energy means a lot, not typical of Kidd when playing well.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> we are losing because Petey didnt bet on the nets   :no: :no:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153390


I don't know if that's the reason. Last time he bet on the Nets they lost and he ended up losing a ton of points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd in the post to start, passes to Collins and he cuts, misses, 2nd chance hits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Kidd takes it down on the break, fouled and spins it in underhanded...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd lays it in, fouled, gets the roll. 1 point game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

brezec killin us


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

3 point play by Kidd...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i wanna see vince start strong


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> brezec killin us


Just lost it out of bounds... Lets get Carter going Frank.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Anima said:


> Kidd just got his first points of the game...


that was his 2nd field goal of game


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Thanks, I forgot about it, I had spent over 14 hours this weekend updating the RPG.
> 
> -Petey


thats ok petey...i didnt mean to blame you


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, rebounds rolls through the legs of Okafor, and Krstic gets it and converts.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad puts it in, nets take a one point lead.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic now has 8 points and 10 boards.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince has only attempted 3 field goals since 1st tell me someone is vince being tightly guarded


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidd needs to show some fire this quarter.

All cylinders are firing up .... keep it up guys!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brezec hits again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vince has only attempted 3 field goals since 1st tell me someone is vince being tightly guarded


Doubled most times he touches the ball.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince now 6-16


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

drive vince drive...D R I V E


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC has only made 3 of the 13 jumpers he's taken so far tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow that Okafor miss was UGLY... no one around within 5/6 feet misses from under the basket.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad gets it after the nice pass.

Vaughn hits another. Nets up 3

Knight hits a jumper, nets up 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic now has a double double.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ON the break, Carter gave it up to Vaughn.

Knight hits.

51-50, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a dunk!!! He now has 21.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

please drive...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Are the nets playing zone, seems Vince has a lotta steals in this game and I was wondering if this might be the case


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter with a dunk bout time


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince slams it down. They're trading one point leads. Knight going to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kapano hits, Carter is NOT happy, spins and dunks.

Carter w/21. Nets up 1. Vaughn Fouls Knight, Knight will be going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince started 5-12 since 2-6


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

yay!!!

knight has 8 assists...looks like he's going to win the assist battle with kidd for now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad again. He's playing well in the second half...and he's getting a lot of nice passes.

Okafor answers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Are the nets playing zone, seems Vince has a lotta steals in this game and I was wondering if this might be the case


They are playing some Zone.

Vaughn to Krstic, Okafor then hits...

56-55, Cats.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Krstic with a double double of 12 and 10.
How many double doubles has he had so far this season?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with a shot, no arc... but hits. Kidd w/ 7. Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd with a jumper, he now has 7 points on 3-7 shooting.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how many fouls do we have in period


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Krstic with a double double of 12 and 10.
> How many double doubles has he had so far this season?


Not sure, but I think it's his 3rd vs the Bobcats this season.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Krstic with a double double of 12 and 10.
> How many double doubles has he had so far this season?


i dunno...theres no krstic in the double double leaders on nba.com...he must have under 13


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd only has 3 assists? That can't be right...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hart hits, Cats up 2, Wallace with a steal.

Such sloopy ball on both sides.

Collins with the rebound.

Carter with another 2 hand throw down.

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Krstic with a double double of 12 and 10.
> How many double doubles has he had so far this season?


4 double doubles.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a put back dunk!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> Kidd only has 3 assists? That can't be right...


Nope, stone-handed Collins missed a few easy chances.

Knight hits, Cats up 2.

Carter misses off the window.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets can't afford to trade baskets.
They should make some shots and stops consecutively.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang Vince has gone dunk crazy in this game :biggrin: who does he think he is? Shaq


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow Collins with a board, and turns it over to Wallace.

-Petey


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Lets go Nets lets go nets lets go :banana:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Turnover, turnover, turnover... Jeesh!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Jason is, um, a really really bad passer.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with another dunk after having the miss from Kidd tipped to him from Nenad.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

61-59, bobcats...


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Charlotte- 9 TO to 16 Ast
NJ- 11 TO to 11 Ast


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Dang Vince has gone dunk crazy in this game :biggrin: who does he think he is? Shaq


Well the Bobcats are pretty poor on defense.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Wow Collins with a board, and turns it over to Wallace.
> 
> -Petey


 as soon as I saw him dribbling I was like "This isn't going to be good..."


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince knocks down a jumper, tied at 61.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 9-21


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Dang Vince has gone dunk crazy in this game :biggrin: who does he think he is? Shaq


That's the way he should play. He must attack the basket everytime, and let the defense work on him. The smart thing for the other team to do is to double team. Then for the Nets, whoever is free should take it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with another board... Wish Okafor were healthy, would show what he can really do.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Cats with 4 team fouls, next one and the Nets are in the bonus.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with a tip, he is now smoking...

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

the rest of the team (minus carter) is shooting 15 for 30...50%!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter workin hard


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with the board and put back! He now has 27 on 10-23 shooting.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Curly is hot. Nets should do more plays for him and Vince.

And work on defense! damn it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

VC with 27 going into the 4th quarter.
How many will he end up with?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ely scores...and 1


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince is getin whatever he wants when he drives he has loke 1 layup and 3 or 4 dunks


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> VC with 27 going into the 4th quarter.
> How many will he end up with?


Hopefully enough for us to win this game.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ely knocks down a FT, bobcats back up 1.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Hopefully enough for us to win this game.
> 
> -Petey


well said :clap:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy cow, whatta game thread! This game is closer than I expected and I have some vBookie money riding on this game. There is some non-stop posting going down over here.

G-Force


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> VC with 27 going into the 4th quarter.
> How many will he end up with?


As much as it takes until the Cats stops him.
I would say he can make around 37.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okafor over Krstic. Cats up 3 now.

Kidd cuts, hits. Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins needs to lose the red head band... and it's even too tight on his head.

Collins to the line.

Cats only up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Collins with a layup...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

faNETicS said:


> As much as it takes until the Cats stops him.
> I would say he can make around 37.


Yeah that's what I was thinking.
By the way I meant.. Carter with 27 nearing the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins, hits and 1.

Nets down 1, with 35 seconds left in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

carter beats the buzzer with a 3!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince for 3


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If NJ can go into the 4th quarter with the lead, it would really lower the Charlotte's confidence.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

That's what I'm saying. Be aggressive on both ends, and now the lead.
Keep it up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha... ball bounces about to Carter for a 3. Kidd with a volley ball type move.

Nets up 4!!!

-Petey


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Cats are really playing hard. Cater is having a nice game. Kidd needs to really get into this game for the Nets to win.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Collins now with 9 boards. Combined Collins and Krstic have 20 boards so far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> carter beats the buzzer with a 3!


or maybe not?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince now is second on all time list with 30 point games after switching teams in mid season with 17


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Anima said:


> Collins now with 9 boards. Combined Collins and Krstic have 20 boards so far.


 Thats a stat I like seeing.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC for 3!!!! Nets up 4 going into the 4th.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is on fire! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Calling off the basket and saying a 24 second violation...booooo


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

all we have to do is match the bobcats in scorin this quarter how many dunks does vince have


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Are they allowed to do this?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

calling off the vince basket?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> The Cats are really playing hard. Cater is having a nice game. Kidd needs to really get into this game for the Nets to win.


Kidd is always the key. When he plays well, the team almost always responds.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jmk said:


> Are they allowed to do this?


No, they can't.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Calling off the basket and saying a 24 second violation...booooo


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:curse:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man those of you who get to watch the nets games are so lucky, watching Vince with this kind of games as always been something of exhiliration. Thats why I hope the nets make the playoffs cuz I know their games will be nationally televised


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jmk said:


> Are they allowed to do this?


wtf


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 1 to start the 4th, how deflating.

-Petey


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Vince is going for about 40 tonight


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

will they charge carter with the shot attempt


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Confusing way to end the third, but regarldess, Nets up 69-68 going into the 4th.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

here's the instant replay

:basket:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Vince is going for about 40 tonight


i say 35 the most


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Man those of you who get to watch the nets games are so lucky, watching Vince with this kind of games as always been something of exhiliration. Thats why I hope the nets make the playoffs cuz I know their games will be nationally televised


Where do you live? No YES?

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I think VC will pissed off and go for 15 in the 4th. I say he ends up with 42.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> will they charge carter with the shot attempt


No, but they will charge him with a turn over...

Shot issues screw us, and almost twice if the Cats made a good inbound.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Man those of you who get to watch the nets games are so lucky, watching Vince with this kind of games as always been something of exhiliration. Thats why I hope the nets make the playoffs cuz I know their games will be nationally televised


That's what I'm really hoping for ... a chance to watch a nationally televised playoff Nets game like the previous years.:clap: :clap:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Where do you live? No YES?


Down south and we dont go YES at least I dont think so


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Nets up 71-68, maybe those plays fired him up...

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd with a jumper, Nets back up 3.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince starts off on the bench


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal is an idiot... lean into the guy, not go around... Okafor blocks.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okafor blocks and then hits on the other end, Cats down only 1.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Collins MISSED a dunk?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

And THAT is why Collins cannot be a starting 4.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins rejected big time, then okafor hits. 1 point game.

Zoran hits, nets up 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vince starts off on the bench



Well, yeah, he has played all but 3 minutes in the game so far.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on veal, Tech on Brezec


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Primo gets the call... but picks up a 't' arguing. AWESOME!!!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Brezec with a T, Kidd hits the FT. Back up 4.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince in, Kidd out.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is back!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Kidd with only 4 assists so far?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets up 4..dumb foul on collins. His 4th, Nenad back in.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i expect vince to play to the end and kidd back in with about 7 minutes to go


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran with a rebound, passes to Veal who misses, we've had 4 balls roll to us as rebounds tonight. Very very odd.

Collins bails out with a foul, 4 seconds on the shot clock.

His 4th, Nenad in.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

veal thinks he is kobe


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Kidd with only 4 assists so far?


Yea thats weird he has not been that active though


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

veal please stop shootin and pass the ball to your offensive juggernaut


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nenad with a block.

Zoran passes to Veal, misses the 3. 

Zoran the other way now, Kapano fouls him... Zoran to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran draws the foul from Kapono on the break.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

was a time out called or somethin
vince has 4 steals


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Orlando up 14 on the Hawks in the third (about a minute left)
Pacers up 9 on the bucks with about 2 left in the first half.
Bulls up 6 on memphis with 4 to go in the first.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think Zoran needs to get some more playing time.
I've seen him play a few games, he still needs some time to develop, but he won't get that by sitting on the bench.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> was a time out called or somethin
> vince has 4 steals


5 steals


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Orlando up 14 on the Hawks in the third (about a minute left)
> Pacers up 9 on the bucks with about 2 left in the first half.
> Bulls up 6 on memphis with 4 to go in the first.


cleveland down 7 in 2nd to noh


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Todd you forgot to add the hornets cavaliers game, the hornets are leading


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran with the steal, gets it to Vince for the dunk. 13-2 run by the Nets. up 8 now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran with a steal, passes to Carter for the DUNK!!!

Yeah, Carter is having fun.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Orlando up 14 on the Hawks in the third (about a minute left)
> Pacers up 9 on the bucks with about 2 left in the first half.
> Bulls up 6 on memphis with 4 to go in the first.


cavs down 10 to the hornets!! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

zoran feeds carter for the dunk


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with yet another dunk!

Zoran is playing very well here in the 4th.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Todd you forgot to add the hornets cavaliers game, the hornets are leading


 Yeah, I totally missed that one, my bad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Knight hits 2 FT's...10 points, 9 assists for him.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince had 48 dunks comin into the game he has like 5 or 6 in the game


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Come on nets we have to win this one


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

not sure about the exact number of dunks, but vince is 8 of 8 on plays around the basket....he is 3 of 18 on jump shots...shows why he has to D R I V E


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Game is getting ugly...

Kapano with a 3, Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang how many dunks does Vince have in this game, on the other hand his 3pt % has taken a serious hit in this game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets only up 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kapono hits the three... Vince answers with a floater in the lane. 31 for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits... 31 for Carter.

Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince tries to go off the glass...that would have been nice, but its too close of a game to try that stuff.

But Kidd hits him for the allyoop


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince with yet another dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... fast break off the glass missed dunk. Veal rebounds, then passes to Kidd that Alley Opps to Carter. Time out. Carter and Knight just bumped. Carter has a smile on his face... he better watch out.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Zoran with 12 points and 12 rebounds.
Solid performance by him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vince with yet another dunk


Yeah, it wasn't just another dunk...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Zoran with 12 points and 12 rebounds.
> Solid performance by him.


You mean Krstic right?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Wow... fast break off the glass missed dunk. Veal rebounds, then passes to Kidd that Alley Opps to Carter. Time out. Carter and Knight just bumped. Carter has a smile on his face... he better watch out.
> 
> -Petey


dont worry carter and knight are probably friends vince has like 2 or 3 friends on every team in the league


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

82-75, Nets

with 6:10 past


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

7 point game, just under 6 minutes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight hits, has 12 and 10, with 5 left.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets over the limit


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

12 point, 10 assists for knight...nice game for him.

Zoran lays it in after getting wide open under the basket. 6 points in 8 minutes for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran with his 6th point in 8 minutes.

Nets up 7 again.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... Okafor misses, foul on Krstic.

First is good.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

5 point game with 5 minutes left. Vince going to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, fouled driving... thoughts of another dunk.

Nets up only 5.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this game is gettin kinda scary


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter has 17 games with 30+ points as a Net, high is 22. Amazing...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

17th 30 point game as a Net for Vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits... wasnt even facing the basket.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

only 6 dunks for vince...
http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/shotchart/[email protected]


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince Carter is an offensive juggernaut, if only dean smith had let him loose in college


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on vince might as well score 40


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, Primo...

Nets up only 4, 3:39 left.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with a crazy turning away shot on the baseline.

Kapono loses it out of bounds.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

uh oh...brezec with a score...nets only up 4


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

only up 4 we need to run the play where carter goes back door for an oop


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Update:
Indiana and Orlando are both winning by more than 10 points right now, which means that tonight's win is a must.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Vince Carter is an offensive juggernaut, if only dean smith had let him loose in college


History would have changed... he would never had been a Warrior, Raptor or Net.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good point petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets should keep it's composure, and concentrate more on both ends. They can't let this slip away.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i say we stay with the same squad


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with another. It's a Carter watch now...

38.

Knight responds, Nets still only up 4.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter turns it over, Okafor turns it over...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Update:
> Indiana and Orlando are both winning by more than 10 points right now, which means that tonight's win is a must.


 Hornets up 11 on cleveland at the half


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is listenening to me...he's only missed 2 jump shots in the 4th quarter...the rest he has been driving like mad


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Change of call, Bobcats ball.

Screwed 2x already on changes.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

whose ball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Okafor swats away nenads shot after a nice pass by Kidd. 4 point game with 2 minutes to go.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh please, let this game finish soon .... I need to P. :biggrin: 

Ghee, I can't even leave my computer.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okafor with another block, Kidd with a no look pass to Krstic, Krstic hook.

Nets up 4. Knight air balls it.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

So far Vince has taken 31 of NJ's total 80 shots in this game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why are we goin to kristic late in the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Krstic with the offensive board...

Fouled?

Only a minute plus left.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses the three, nenad with a huge offensive rebound. A very very solid game for him tonight.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

krstic hsa become a rebounding machine...14 rebounds tonight


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> So far Vince has taken 31 of NJ's total 80 shots in this game.


you cant blame him no one else has been hittin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> why are we goin to kristic late in the game


They are kinda guarding the hot hand... LOL

Makes sense no?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> why are we goin to kristic late in the game


 cause he's had a good game...every single play doesn't have to be for vince...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we need a smart play


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> krstic hsa become a rebounding machine...14 rebounds tonight


That's something positive on Nets future.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter was fouled... needs 2 to hit 40.

Bobcats over the limit / in the penalty on the next.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> cause he's had a good game...every single play doesn't have to be for vince...


okafor is blockin everything he puts up


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince turns it over, fouls wallace while lying on the ground...going to the line.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> cause he's had a good game...every single play doesn't have to be for vince...


BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter turns it over, fouls... Wallace to the line.

Nets up only 4, misses the first.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 3... Kidd to Carter, Carter misses, Krstic with the board, backs it out to Vaughn.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

No call for nenad...that was lame.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

D R I V E!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

UGLY UGLY UGLY, lucky to keep possesion.

-Petey


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Damn, 470 posts?!?!?! You people are crazy. I salute you.

PS Don't tell me what happened. I've got the game taping at home.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on the bobcats while the nets are inbounding it....Nenad to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic to the line, foul on Wallace. Shot clock was at 6 seconds...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets up 4 after nenad goes 1 of 2 from the line. 48 seconds left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Misses the 1st, hit the 2nd, Nets up 4, with around 50 seconds left.

SWEET game by Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> Damn, 470 posts?!?!?! You people are crazy. I salute you.
> 
> PS Don't tell me what happened. I've got the game taping at home.


You have to leave *NOW !!!:biggrin: *


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kristic steppd up big in this game, gotta hand it to him. 4 players in double figures also, not bad at all


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bobcats miss, Kidd rebounds, fouled by Okafor.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Should the Nets win, I say VC and Nenad are co-MVP for this game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well guess Vince wont have his 40pts


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince better score 40.....i dont want him hanging with 38 or 39, like last time


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd goes one of two, they call Nenad for an over the back and now bobcats to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with his 6th board (Knight missed layup), to the line on Okafor's foul...

Nets up 5...

Kidd misses 1, Krstic fouls on the rebound.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

doesnt look like vince will score 40


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

A big rebound by Kidd.

But darn it, make thos FTs !!!:curse:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

he might if they inbound to carter after brezec makes the free throw


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Primo puts Krstic at the line with 30 seconds left.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits both... that was huge, he is 15-15 this game... SWEET!!!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits two big FT's. Nes are 93-87

Career high in rebounds for Nenad....looks like he is the bobcat killer.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hope bobcats go for 3 and make it then foul vince


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we should have this game wrapped up...charlotte has no 3 point threats


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Free throws were crucial for this game.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Both Nenad and Okafor have shown tonight why people expect big things out of them in the future.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hart air balled the 3.

Game over?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> Free throws were crucial for this game.


if only vince would of made those 2 free throws he would have 40 and fruitcake they have kapono


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> hope bobcats go for 3 and make it then foul vince


Well they tried, but Hart airballed it.

Vince gets fouled with 20.5 left, he's get his chance at 40.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon vince!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd and Frank run the play for Carter, Carter to the line...

Chance at 40 again.

39th... 40th... (NO GOOD)

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hart hits a layup... foul Vaughn, Vaughn is down.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> if only vince would of made those 2 free throws he would have 40 and fruitcake they have kapono


Or if Vinces' 3 at the end of the third had been counted this wouldnt have been the case


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

darn u carter


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

maybe they foul again


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vaughn gets completely bowled over by Brevin Knight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Primo tips a Hart miss from 3.

Nets win...

Carter has a huge smile right now.

95-91

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

They just showed all the Vince dunks. What was that, like 6 of them?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

brezec scores...

damn it vince...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

oh well look on the bright side we won :clap:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

never mind


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

a huge win for us...too bad orlando and indiana are looking like they will win as well


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

jmk said:


> They just showed all the Vince dunks. What was that, like 6 of them?


Yeah, but all I can think of was the one that got away...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jmk said:


> Vaughn gets completely bowled over by Brevin Knight.


 booo, damn you brevin knight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

it was huge to win this one. Still got hopes that philly will fall to the Kings tonight, that'd help some.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

A good game, since we won. :clap: :clap: :clap: 
But I didn't expect it to be this close.
I'll take it, a win is a win.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lol..Atlanta ends game on a 7-0 run..but they lose by 7


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

39-6-2 for Vince, would have been nice to see 40, but I can't complain.
15-15 from Nenad..huge game for him. had a lot of offensive rebounds down the stretch.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh, look at that .... 500+ posts!!! Crazy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> Oh, look at that .... 500+ posts!!! Crazy.


 Yeah, we're pretty awesome.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That was BULL**** that they took that 3 away from Carter at the end of the 3rd. The isntant replay can only be used to see if the shot beat the game clock, not the shot clock. Even if they find out coincidentally that he did not beat the shot clock, they are not allowed to waive it off. I'm am still very pissed off about that, Vince should have had a 40 point night.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That was BULL**** that they took that 3 away from Carter at the end of the 3rd. The isntant replay can only be used to see if the shot beat the game clock, not the shot clock. Even if they find out coincidentally that he did not beat the shot clock, they are not allowed to waive it off. I'm am still very pissed off about that, Vince should have had a 40 point night.


I agree. The instant replay applies only to shot taken at the end of a quarter.

What's the differential between the shot clock and the game clock by the way?


----------

